# Battery Removal Problem



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Can someone give me a tip . I have battery ready to remove it, sure did not last long! I figured out how to release the plastic cover on back with all the connections. My problem is the metal piece on the front of the battery tray that comes up and over the battery. It looks like it only has one place that it snaps in and then lifts up but have not had any luck with it. I will try to copy image of parts explosion here.

Cant seem to find the part Im looking for.

Thanks guys


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Let the professionals show you how!


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks mine has some extra stuff on the front but that helps for sure..


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Video is OK, but it's not a diesel. There is no sliding forward for the Diesel. It fills the whole tray. That metal plate on the front does snap in place and will come up and out with that wired module attached. Also I was able to not remove the battery wires from the battery fuse assembly and had enough room to lift the forward side and slide it diagonal to get it out. I actually used a battery booster to keep the car powered when I did mine to avoid everything resetting. That's really not needed and one has to be extra careful to avoid a short. The original Battery in mine was a 730 CCA, I'm pretty sure it was supposed to be a 800CCA, at least that was on the window sticker. Mine was not totally gone, but appeared weak, and there is no point in damaging the starter or electronics or even risk not being able to start. The new 800CCA is a noticable improvement.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got the 2014 ctd. Who ever designed the case was a moron. I couldn't get the front metal clip to move. Finally just bent it up to get the battery out.......


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

TheRealHip said:


> I've got the 2014 ctd. Who ever designed the case was a moron. I couldn't get the front metal clip to move. Finally just bent it up to get the battery out.......


It slides up, it has a snap feature.. kind of hard to explain in words. It can be done without bending, though I admit I did consider same!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Used a long screw driver to get to it,,,,, it won't move.........


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I just replaced a battery this morning, super easy with help from alldata. 

*pull the plate out with the sensor attached on the front of battery it lifts straigh up.

*disconnect the ground cable

*open the plastic doors over the positive terminal and disconnect the positive terminal and the cable going to the 500amp fuse. 

*remove the hold down brace

*the positive terminal and large fuse box uncoils from the top of the battery. A flat blade screw driver will open the clip if you can catch it with your finger. The whole thing can be flipped over tworde the windshield. 

It's really easy took about 3min.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Kind of funny. My battery died a while back. Bought my new battery at Advance Auto. They offer free replacement service so I took them up on it. They couldn't figure it out over an hour so I had them reassemble and the dealer took care of the manual part for free.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The kid at batteries+bulbs put mine in No prob. He had to figure it out but it only took him 10 minutes or so.

I was gonna do it but it was like 15 degrees and they do it inside so I said what the **** I'll hang out and watch


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't think I could have figured it out without looking at Alldata and those instructions weren't all that clear. Once I started doing it though it was pretty obvious once I started following the steps. 

I just got a Beetle TDI and the battery is halfway under the fender so the Cruze is looking pretty simple and spacious under the hood.


----------



## Bear55 (May 24, 2017)

The end plate lifts straight up. It does not have any release tabs or any other kind of retainer beyond a tight fit. Just put a screwdriver under the tab that sticks out over the top of the battery and lift it straight up. I watched the video several times and it made it seem like there was some kind of magical release, there is none. Several minutes of swearing later I discovered it was stupid easy to do, just not at all obvious.

As a side note we learned we needed to replace the battery after a slow start on a cold morning and then got all the warning messages about steering and in fact the steering was funky. That is when I called the dealer and he said we needed to bring it in. I asked if it wasn't likely to be a battery too. After reading here on the forum about this same set of messages I bought the battery at NAPA about $200 after core turn in. I'm sure the dealer would have gladly charged for the change plus a an expensive battery. 3 years old and 42,000 miles I'm ok with buying a new battery. This is about the same life that all my other VW and Audi diesel batteries have had.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Bear55 said:


> The end plate lifts straight up. It does not have any release tabs or any other kind of retainer beyond a tight fit. Just put a screwdriver under the tab that sticks out over the top of the battery and lift it straight up. I watched the video several times and it made it seem like there was some kind of magical release, there is none. Several minutes of swearing later I discovered it was stupid easy to do, just not at all obvious.
> 
> As a side note we learned we needed to replace the battery after a slow start on a cold morning and then got all the warning messages about steering and in fact the steering was funky. That is when I called the dealer and he said we needed to bring it in. I asked if it wasn't likely to be a battery too. After reading here on the forum about this same set of messages I bought the battery at NAPA about $200 after core turn in. I'm sure the dealer would have gladly charged for the change plus a an expensive battery. 3 years old and 42,000 miles I'm ok with buying a new battery. This is about the same life that all my other VW and Audi diesel batteries have had.


Actually, that metal plate does have some retaining feature on the plastic battery tray at the bottom. Turns out I broke it on one of mine and didn't notice it until I swapped the original Battery back before I traded the car. It appears that feature isn't really important. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear55 (May 24, 2017)

To be clear, the battery I was removing was for the diesel, it uses the full length of the battery tray. This retainer plate was fully up against the end of the tray. There was a metal tab at the bottom of the plate that extended through the bottom of the tray and it had a very slight bend in it, but no other feature. If there had been a latch or release I would have thought it would have involved that tab. I was even thinking that to get at that tab I was going to have to come up from below, since there was no way to get a hand or a tool below this tray. The effort to lift this plate was pretty minimal when I actually tried to lift it straight up and nothing snapped, cracked or popped in the lift. This is the first time I had ever messed with the battery, so unless the dealer messed with it for some reason somewhere along the line I have to believe it had not been altered. 

The other possibility is that I somehow unwittingly released whatever locking feature the plate has. That would be special..............cause I was about to dynamite the thing.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine would not budge so I just bent it, then bent it back.


----------



## Thehippie187 (Jul 12, 2019)

This thread helped alot on my 2014 diesel had winged it til i got to that front plate it didn't want to budge. If there was a clip its broke now and I don't even feel bad but i can't complain it was the original battery and I purchased the car new in mid 2015


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

No, that front battery protector plate does not "just pull up". There is a retainer clip on there. If yours now just pulls up and down freely you broke the clip. I know because I just broke mine after reading this thread to "just pull hard".

At 2:14 the guy shows how to unlatch this. On our cars the battery box has 3 or 4 slots with clips for different size batteries. Since ours is on the front you have to give it the reach around and unclip it from the bottom which is really hard to get to.






Thankfully, my clip broke in a way where I could put some some DAP contact cement on the mating surfaces, than I JB welded over it. It's still setting up but I hope that's enough to keep that clip in place to at least hold that plate down. If it doesn't work I'm going to swap out the battery box because I hate **** being broken or missing on my car.


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

My '14 TD battery died this winter. Removal was complicated by having to do battle with the front support (as others have experienced).

Here are the parts after pulling/pulling the support straight up. The small plastic tab was part of the bottom tray. : (


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Of course yours broke in a spot that is not fixable. I got lucky that a big chip came off along with it.

Did you see the movie I posted that showed how to unlatch it?


----------



## pavulon (Aug 23, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> Of course yours broke in a spot that is not fixable. I got lucky that a big chip came off along with it.
> 
> Did you see the movie I posted that showed how to unlatch it?


No...like you I stopped reading at "just pull straight up". uggh.

In retrospect, I can't get my hand under there any way.


----------

